# Best Tip/Trick you learned on KP



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

It seems every time I spend the day on KP I have an AHA!! moment--whether it is a simple "why didn't I think of that??" idea or a major lesson that someone has learned the hard way and generously passed on to help us when we hit the same wall!

I know that I have picked up tons of little items from storage to pattern reading to general knitting!

So I was wondering what was the best tip /trick you have picked up since being on KP--perhaps we will be the "passer on " to someone else and give them a AHA moment today!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Using toothpicks for blocking (instead of those little pins).


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

I don't have a specific tip or trick that I learned on KP, but I did learn confidence. Confidence to try knitting socks, to try that lace pattern that intrigued me, to try circular needle knitting, and so much more. I thank all you ladies (and gentlemen) on KP for being there for us. If we run into a snag, someone always knows the answer or where to look for the answer.


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

You can teach an old dog new tricks! :lol: 

So many new ideas, techniques and wonderful patterns that it's hard to name one particular instance.

I think the one thing that does stand out is the wonderful caring and sharing people from many nations on the forum. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

For me it's the little poem/saying that shows how to do a M1R and M1L without getting confused.

We had a burglar last night, he came RIGHT through the back door and LEFT through the front.

So for M1R pick up the bar from the back (and knit it through the front). For M1L pick it up from the front (and knit it through the back).


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

There are so many but one that comes to mind right away is "crochet cast on... especially for knitted projects" and I have taught it to so many at my craft group..... Everyone loves it.


----------



## Anabel_au (May 31, 2013)

Russian joins, and life lines which I'm yet to try. Also love to see how other people get excited about wool or patterns, and hearing about their obsessions with stashes.... I just am not sure what DH means, is ir dear husband?


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Lifelines, then different sites and patterns that people have linked into their messages.

Anabel, your picture is lovely.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Being a newbie, and an amateur, the neatest tip I picked up is when casting off (do you call it 'binding off'?) to knit the last two stitches together and then finish off. It gives a much neater finish. I am really pleased to have learned this! Thank you KPers.


----------



## Anabel_au (May 31, 2013)

Dcsmith77 said:


> Lifelines, then different sites and patterns that people have linked into their messages.
> 
> Anabel, your picture is lovely.


Thanks, I was 37 there, amazing what makeup can do!!


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

I think the best tip I have had is the life line. It has sure saved me from having to rip out very far. I think the next is the magic circle.
These are only two out of so many great tips but they stand out for me.


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

definitely lifelines


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Mine is the lifeline technique. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Binding off in ribbing pattern. Before I used bigger needles but just wasn't correct.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Too many to mention......and I am so grateful to everyone here for helping me relearn the joy of knitting. Thank you


----------



## Nan Murray (Feb 26, 2013)

I've tried knitting with circular needles but how do you straighten the plastic/nylon cord between the needles. That twisted cord is impossible to cope with.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

A neater edge by slipping the first stitch of each row. Beautiful neat edges now, for edges that can be seen as in dishcloths and a distinct edge to follow when sewing up. Of course loads more but I can't think at the moment.


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Learning how to knit socks, I am now addicted. Sockit2me's chart pattern is amazing so easy to follow. Thanks to everyone for their help and tips.


----------



## wilderness2000 (Mar 6, 2011)

Magic Knot is at the top of my list


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow! So many! The first question I asked was why my edges stretched when I BO and I found out about k2tog when BO. Knitting with circular needles, interchangeable needles, lifelines, Russian join, magic knot, using a straw so my yarn doesn't get kinks as I knit, neater edges by slipping the first stitch, 365 stitches calendar, and many more!


----------



## Mnknit (Jul 2, 2012)

Please share that bind off tip. 
I missed that posting.


----------



## Anabel_au (May 31, 2013)

I just googled magic knot, do people think its better than Russian joins?


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Mnknit said:


> Please share that bind off tip.
> I missed that posting.


I BO by knitting two stitches together. The result is there is one stitch on your right hand needle. Take that one stitch and put it back on your working (left hand) needle. Knit two more stitches together; there is one stitch on your right needle, put it back on your left needle, repeat until you've BO all your stitches. That way your edge isn't so stretched out.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Anabel_au said:


> I just googled magic knot, do people think its better than Russian joins?


I use both--it depends on the yarn I am using.


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

The coolest is the magic loop. The best is the life line. 

But way above and beyond both is the fantastic source material that I'm collecting for when it may be needed in the future. When you KP-ers post links to how-to videos and other helpful things, I check them out and save the ones that look like they will come in handy. So thanks to you all for the wonderful education.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Magic loop and flicking. Never heard of either until I read about them on KP, now I use them all the time.


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

My two favorites are the magic loop and the magic knot. I have learned more in the past couple of years from KP than I learned in my first 50 years of knitting. I love how everyone is so eager to help each other, and that the knitting community is the same the world over. It's been great to part a part of it.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

soo many...magic knot, life line, streachy cast on...and the encouragement from all of you. that I could do it..thanks to each and everyone of you..


----------



## AngieR (Jul 22, 2013)

Magic knot and life lines and more and more every day.


----------



## Anabel_au (May 31, 2013)

I'm a flicker and didn't even know it!


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

In the few months I have been knitting and visiting KP, I have learned so much. My favorite tips are lifelines and casting onto two needles (one much smaller than the size needed for the project) so my cast on is not too tight.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

There are so many, but using st counters for casting on large numbers of sts when doing afghans. It never occurred to me , and I always had to keep stopping and counting and then I would forget what number I was at, which was a pain if I had 100 's of sts. :thumbup:


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh my, where do I start? I guess the lifeline is the first one even if I am working on baby projects would be the biggest one and the Russian join. I really prefer that to the magic knot. And, the other would be how to weave the ends so that they don't come popping out. And, that everyone on this forum is a wonderful sharing kind person, with feelings and should never be judged for those feelings.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Mine was the Magic Knot. But then there were several other ones that I learned.


----------



## wilderness2000 (Mar 6, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Oh my, where do I start? I guess the lifeline is the first one even if I am working on baby projects would be the biggest one and the Russian join. I really prefer that to the magic knot. And, the other would be how to weave the ends so that they don't come popping out. And, that everyone on this forum is a wonderful sharing kind person, with feelings and should never be judged for those feelings.


How did I miss the posts about the Russian Join? Just searched it and looks interesting. One post said it was good for fine/fingering yarn. Is there a rule of thumb on when to use magic knot vs. Russian Join?


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I only use the magic knot.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I think Sockit2me's advice to use 12" circulars for knitting socks was one of the best. I also learned the magic knot which I now use almost exclusively. Another important one was lifelines. There are lots of others but these are the three I use often.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

the first day I joined I learned how to cast on a longtail cast on (from a guy, no less) with 2 different ends to avoid the 'guessing game of how much yarn to allow' and I never looked back... I especially enjoy putting a contrasting color in with the MC as I like the 'sparkle' created by this one addition...


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Wrap and turn!


----------



## Roshni (Jun 6, 2013)

Too many to mention, I wait everyday to learn and know more, grateful and thanks to ALL who have enlightened me. Have a good day. Roshni from India


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

LaLaWa said:


> For me it's the little poem/saying that shows how to do a M1R and M1L without getting confused.
> 
> We had a burglar last night, he came RIGHT through the back door and LEFT through the front.
> 
> So for M1R pick up the bar from the back (and knit it through the front). For M1L pick it up from the front (and knit it through the back).


Well well well, I just learned something from you. Thanks


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Mejarrett said:


> I don't have a specific tip or trick that I learned on KP, but I did learn confidence. Confidence to try knitting socks, to try that lace pattern that intrigued me, to try circular needle knitting, and so much more. I thank all you ladies (and gentlemen) on KP for being there for us. If we run into a snag, someone always knows the answer or where to look for the answer.


I couldn't have put it any better!!


----------



## lenorehf (Apr 2, 2011)

Many Many Many...Magic Knot which I now use all the time, of course life lines.Never heard of interchangeable needles and now use nothing else (love my Harmony) different cast ons and offs and many places to get beautiful free patterns. Thanks so much for all.


----------



## shenklaw (Jan 13, 2012)

Please tell me what this lifeline is?Thanks!!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

jenny's super stretchy bind-off...love it..use it...and it has helped me with so many projects. ty kper's


----------



## maryjanejames (Sep 28, 2013)

For me it's the magic knot when joining yarn. Also the enthusiasm every one has for knitting. Makes me want to knit more patterns as fast as I can.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

I think I've learned so much here, I don't even know where to start with what my favorite is. It's just a wonderful amazing forum with wonderful amazingly helpful people. Thank you everyone.

By the way, is flicking the same as throwing (in other words english style knitting )?


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

LIFELINES!!!!!!!!!!!!
have saved my sorry wrinkled ol'fanny more than once!!
thank you KP!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

shenklaw said:


> Please tell me what this lifeline is?Thanks!!


It is a contrasting thread you run through your stitches every few rows, maybe on a complicated pattern. It is so that if you go wrong and have to frog your work, you only need to go back as far as the thread and then pick up the stitches from it. I'm not good at explaining, have a look on Youtube!!


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

So many things, but if I had to pick one it would have to be lifelines.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Russian joins and magic knot, which I haven't been brave enough to try yet. I didn't know what an afghan was!! Just thought it was a throw. No end of patterns in my to do list. The list is endless and I used to class myself as an experienced knitter!
But I'm getting that way with the help of KP and loving it. Trouble is I'm spending more time on here than knitting.


----------



## Jenny2 (Feb 9, 2013)

Lifelines, cubic circular needles, slipping 1st stitch, and so many other neat hints. The encouragement to try knitting new things--socks toe up, magic loop method, lace patterns etc. I have returned to knitting on regular bases. Thank you to all for being such a friendly place to come each day.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

knitting socks and jogless stripes, I'm also learning to double knit


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Lifelines!!!!
Using markers, magic knot and bind off techniques.


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Ditto lifelines, the importance of making a swatch and the other day a great tip on reducing a neckline or any curve, slip the first stitch instead of knitting it to bind off. Makes a smooth transition.
Also confidence, many "someones" out there will know the answer to a problem, make diagrams, print out instructions so they can be understood, even knit a swatch to show how it looks. What an incredible group!
Beverly


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

For me it was the Russian join and the Lifelines. Also, I did not know about all the instructional videos on line. What a wonderful resource that is.


----------



## suecanknit (Apr 12, 2011)

Mine would be when you knit front bands for cardigans do them both with buttonholes in them so when you go to put the buttons on you just sew over the buttonhole when you are putting the buttons on so each time the button is in the exact spot.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

lots of tips and ideas and patterns but the best is the support when it feels like i am running into a stone wall.


----------



## maggie.ames (Mar 26, 2013)

I'd like to hear about slipping the first stitch again. Could someone post it for me? Is it just slipped as if to knit? You can PM me if you'd like.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> Using toothpicks for blocking (instead of those little pins).


How does that work?


----------



## mgrsis01 (Nov 7, 2011)

I can't begin to choose only one. I've learned more from KP in about three years than from my previous nearly 60 years of knitting. There's so much information here and so many willing to share. The only problem is spending so much time here it cuts into my knitting time!


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

Hearing about Russian join and then learning to do it!!


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

maggie.ames said:


> I'd like to hear about slipping the first stitch again. Could someone post it for me? Is it just slipped as if to knit? You can PM me if you'd like.


Beachknit posted it 1/14 and it is named "The Sloped Bind Off". Here is the link:






It looks great!


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

thx! i missed that one. sooper good idea



suecanknit said:


> Mine would be when you knit front bands for cardigans do them both with buttonholes in them so when you go to put the buttons on you just sew over the buttonhole when you are putting the buttons on so each time the button is in the exact spot.


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

I have learned so much as I can't resist reading so now....

My most valuable tip to myself is to resist turning on my computer in the morning otherwise I spend far too much time on KP when I should be doing other things. 

I still read every day though and thanks to all of the generous people who offer help, give tips and advice.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I too have learned so much here on KP but confidence to try something new tops the list.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Many things,but life lines and slipping the first stitch on each row,and learning about the nice needles I now knit with.


----------



## bestgramma (Mar 14, 2012)

LaLaWa said:


> For me it's the little poem/saying that shows how to do a M1R and M1L without getting confused.
> 
> We had a burglar last night, he came RIGHT through the back door and LEFT through the front.
> 
> So for M1R pick up the bar from the back (and knit it through the front). For M1L pick it up from the front (and knit it through the back).


Love this one!


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

It's difficult to pick just one tip/trick. Russian join, 'spit' join for joining wool, confidence in my knitting, life lines . . . . . and the list goes on. I was looking for a specific pattern the other day and rather than accepting what I found but didn't really like, I rewrote it. Wouldn't have happened without the knowledge I've gained from KP.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

I've learned so much that has now become a part of me, thanks to all the generous people who share on KP.


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

Joining yarn


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

The confidence to even try knitting. Been a crocheter since I was 16. I will be 53 next month. I decided to learn to knit last year. Just thought it would be dish/spa cloths and/or scarves at that time. I've made 3 pair of fingerless mitts, a spa cloth, started a sweater for my DD, have learned Magic Loop, knitted a pair of socks for my GD. All thanks to EVERYONE on here.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i agree with everyone else who said "lifelines", a also learned a lot about yarn types and sizes.
Blessings


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

Posting a question and almost immediately getting an answer.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Ali9407 said:


> Posting a question and almost immediately getting an answer.


Haha. Ditto.


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

Why dont we compile a list of these tips, and keep it a 'live' topic?
I didn't know the casting off tip but thanks for mentioning it"


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Me too. I love using the russian join


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

Inreading responses, i just learned about the sloped bind off. Could be life changing


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Nan Murray said:


> I've tried knitting with circular needles but how do you straighten the plastic/nylon cord between the needles. That twisted cord is impossible to cope with.


Run under warm water for a while.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

oh dear! missed that one, also
where do i go find the answer to it?



shshipp said:


> Inreading responses, i just learned about the sloped bind off. Could be life changing


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

LaLaWa said:


> For me it's the little poem/saying that shows how to do a M1R and M1L without getting confused.
> 
> We had a burglar last night, he came RIGHT through the back door and LEFT through the front.
> 
> So for M1R pick up the bar from the back (and knit it through the front). For M1L pick it up from the front (and knit it through the back).


Another mnemonic for this is Steven West's "I LEFT the *front* door open, I'll be RIGHT *back*." Steven is a delightful designer who has written several books and teaches a video course Shawlscapes.


----------



## Gwalkstan (Feb 28, 2013)

Without a doubt..........magic knot!


----------



## annielaur (Feb 18, 2013)

Flicking is number one for sure. I have knit thousands more rows in the same time, had I still been throwing. Magic knot is second for sure, but even in a post like this... there are new things to look up and try. Love this website for the kind and talented people and the encouragement to stretch and grow in my knitting hobby.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey! I've just learnt to do a Magic Knot, as so many of you have posted today about it. Last night I spent hours sewing all the ends in of eyelash yarn. Grrrr. Why didn't I take heed of this before?


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

I use small pins to make marker on my knitting


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Um...lifeline...no, maybe Sockit2me socks...no, it's Russian join...then again it may be.....

Too many to mention, list too long. But I love all the comradery here and the help from all over the world from great people and all you have to do is ask. It's great.


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

The magic knot stands out for me; however, there are so many other great tips that I've learned here as well!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

There are too many to pick out just one. I do enjoy the friendship. Someone is always there to help.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

bmeredith101 said:


> Beachknit posted it 1/14 and it is named "The Sloped Bind Off". Here is the link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that!


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

LaLaWa said:


> For me it's the little poem/saying that shows how to do a M1R and M1L without getting confused.
> 
> We had a burglar last night, he came RIGHT through the back door and LEFT through the front.
> 
> So for M1R pick up the bar from the back (and knit it through the front). For M1L pick it up from the front (and knit it through the back).


Oh, I love this. So here is an example of a Best Tip/ Trick I've learned on KP. 
I have never walked away from a session on KP that I didn't learn something new.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Anabel_au said:


> Russian joins, and life lines which I'm yet to try. Also love to see how other people get excited about wool or patterns, and hearing about their obsessions with stashes.... I just am not sure what DH means, is ir dear husband?


You guessed right.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Just learned the The Slope Bind Off.I also now use the Magic Knot and the Spit method for joining yarns.I'm still trying to master using the life line in my lace projects.
Thanks to all you KPers for all your help.I believe I wouldn't have made the advances in knitting without the help.I use the search site religiously!!


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Lifelines and also where to look for things - Google this, go to Ravelry, etc. Lots of helpful hints! I just love the every day "conversation!"


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

thanks from me, also!
how handy



Marylou12 said:


> Thanks for that!


----------



## SKRUGER (Feb 24, 2012)

The best tip I learned was to ask a question. I had a problem about yo & got an answer from Jumbleburt who explained it to me & then became a very dear friend! All the other answers were the things I've learned since then. So thank you all.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I think the best tip I got was to try and learn continental knitting. It has allowed me to knit even though I have some very bad arthritic problems.


Frogger said:


> It seems every time I spend the day on KP I have an AHA!! moment--whether it is a simple "why didn't I think of that??" idea or a major lesson that someone has learned the hard way and generously passed on to help us when we hit the same wall!
> 
> I know that I have picked up tons of little items from storage to pattern reading to general knitting!
> 
> So I was wondering what was the best tip /trick you have picked up since being on KP--perhaps we will be the "passer on " to someone else and give them a AHA moment today!


----------



## hcontario (Jan 18, 2013)

Still having trouble posting messages.


----------



## DLB (Jan 3, 2012)

That the things I didn't think I could do were actually pretty easy and I Could do them. 

Also meeting people from the other side of the world, what a joy. My son met a knitter from Sofia, Bulgaria for me and we exchanged yarns. I would never have that if it was not for this site.


----------



## hcontario (Jan 18, 2013)

Soak in hot water for 5 minutes to soften the plastic. Pull gently when drying.



Nan Murray said:


> I've tried knitting with circular needles but how do you straighten the plastic/nylon cord between the needles. That twisted cord is impossible to cope with.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Lifelines. I have been knitting for almost 60 years and never used a lifeline.

Also, markers that are not just pieces of a different color yarn laid between the stitches.

I learned from my Mom and I figured the way she did it was the only way  

I have learned a lot more too. Thanks KPers


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Learning to knit in the round with circular needles. That it is ok to call it a day on certain projects and even give the yarn away if I no longer want it.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Rafiki said:


> There are so many but one that comes to mind right away is "crochet cast on... especially for knitted projects" and I have taught it to so many at my craft group..... Everyone loves it.


That's my favourite too. It's the only one I use now. I find that I am passionate about it.


----------



## lorirae (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you, thank you, thank you for the m1r & m1l. I have been knitting for 50 years, been reading about knitting nearly as long and teaching in formally and professionally. This is the first time I've come across this poem. 
I love KP but go off it periodically because it cuts into knitting time. That is also the excuse I give myself for not responding. Just a measure how much I love this tip and a rededication to giving back.


----------



## Grammieh (Jan 18, 2014)

I am new to this site. A new technique I fell upon was casting on stitches at the beginning of a project as I to pearl instead of knit. I used to get holes at the very bottom, now there is a nice finished looking edge which comes about because the yarn has a slight twist. Try it, you might like it. I did and use it for all knitting projects now

Mimi


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks junebjh.......I thought I was the only onespending more time on KP than knitting. So much to learn. Thanks everyone!


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

I agree wholeheartedly, lifelines.


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

Magic knot is definitely the best, but I have broadened my range of knits and picked up crochet last year. I know I wouldn't have had the confidence to try new things if it hadn't been for seeing all the beautiful works of art KPers have created. There is a lot to be said for being provoked by others 'good works'. Thank you all


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

MaryCarter said:


> Too many to mention......and I am so grateful to everyone here for helping me relearn the joy of knitting. Thank you


Agreed! KP has been a joy a comfort and a learning experience. I am grateful for the teachings tips & tricks, the laughs but most if all the company! 
Thank you KP ers! Happy knitting! God bless you all.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

MaryCarter said:


> Too many to mention......and I am so grateful to everyone here for helping me relearn the joy of knitting. Thank you


ditto :thumbup: :thumbup: with thanks


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I have learned so very many things on KP that I hardly know where to begin. The most recent one that I have finally tried is Jessica Jeans method of knitting backward. In other words , when you come to the end of a knit row and need to purl, do not turn your work just knit back. I am working on an afghan that uses 5 colors, Having to turn after each row would result in a terrible tangle unless I make little hangy balls(brain just left) that take too much of my time and patience.
I have learned that I am not as dumb as I thought I was and by the same token not as smart as I thought and that it's OK.
I have learned tolerance,patience and acceptance.
I could go on and on but I think you get the picture.
KP is my friend and confidant. Thank you Admin and all of you.


----------



## Pegster (Jul 8, 2011)

I have learned so-o many things from this forum that I cannot even begin to mention them...I just know that I can't wait each morning to take my cup of coffee and open this site to see what's going on today! I love all of you! Thanks for being there!


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Life lines---they really are lifelines


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Edith M said:


> I have learned so very many things on KP that I hardly know where to begin. The most recent one that I have finally tried is Jessica Jeans method of knitting backward. In other words , when you come to the end of a knit row and need to purl, do not turn your work just knit back. I am working on an afghan that uses 5 colors, Having to turn after each row would result in a terrible tangle unless I make little hangy balls(brain just left) that take too much of my time and patience.
> I have learned that I am not as dumb as I thought I was and by the same token not as smart as I thought and that it's OK.
> I have learned tolerance,patience and acceptance.
> I could go on and on but I think you get the picture.
> KP is my friend and confidant. Thank you Admin and all of you.


Interesting technique! I just learned yet ANOTHER thing! 
See thus is the beauty!


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

too many great ideas, fixes, and great advice, I cant count them all, along with all the friendships I have made. I also enjoy being part of a swap group. The list goes on, and on, and on, lol.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

My two-cents: lifelines - the BEST thing ever; I think; on this site, somebody said to cast on and do a few rows on straight needles and then transfer to double pointed - helps my clumsiness with double points; and magic knot. Really upgraded my enthusiasm for knitting!!


----------



## ccrotty489 (Oct 10, 2013)

Nan Murray said:


> I've tried knitting with circular needles but how do you straighten the plastic/nylon cord between the needles. That twisted cord is impossible to cope with.


pull it through the steam from your kettle


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Grammieh said:


> I am new to this site. A new technique I fell upon was casting on stitches at the beginning of a project as I to pearl instead of knit. I used to get holes at the very bottom, now there is a nice finished looking edge which comes about because the yarn has a slight twist. Try it, you might like it. I did and use it for all knitting projects now
> 
> Mimi


Hi Mimi. Do you mean your initial cast on or casting on in the middle of the project? I've never heard of a purl cast on. Thanks.

Robin


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

This is not a tip or a trick, just a revelation - I learned how much I still have to learn when it comes to knitting.


----------



## Kanitter (Jan 26, 2014)

Nan Murray said:


> I've tried knitting with circular needles but how do you straighten the plastic/nylon cord between the needles. That twisted cord is impossible to cope with.


Put the cord in hot water and hold straight until it cools. It will now be straight.


----------



## pashunknit (Aug 3, 2011)

How to wrap the yarn counter-clockwise around the needle ("backwards" from normal) on the first purl stitch after doing a cable in order to avoid the stretched-out stitch after the cable. Works great on ribbing, too, to make it firmer and yet stretchier. Thanks, KP!


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

This is a new one for me. I must give it a try.


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

Have never done this will try it today


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

This might not be a trick but I've learned I have a realy good friend on here that has helped thou the harest time of my life.ill always love her for what she has done for me.thanks you know who you are x


----------



## ccrotty489 (Oct 10, 2013)

knitting backwards and magic knot would have to be 2 of my best tips from here - but there are several in this topic that i haven't seen before and must try. thank you all


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

pashunknit said:


> How to wrap the yarn counter-clockwise around the needle ("backwards" from normal) on the first purl stitch after doing a cable in order to avoid the stretched-out stitch after the cable. Works great on ribbing, too, to make it firmer and yet stretchier. Thanks, KP!


Does that work like a ktbl?

Today I learned two handy rhymes for M1R and M1L!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Frogger said:


> It seems every time I spend the day on KP I have an AHA!! moment--whether it is a simple "why didn't I think of that??" idea or a major lesson that someone has learned the hard way and generously passed on to help us when we hit the same wall!
> 
> I know that I have picked up tons of little items from storage to pattern reading to general knitting!
> 
> So I was wondering what was the best tip /trick you have picked up since being on KP--perhaps we will be the "passer on " to someone else and give them a AHA moment today!


too many for me to list. I've been a knitter for more than 50 years and have learned more in the years Ive been on KP than in any previous year. You gals and guys are great.


----------



## Nana Pamela (Nov 14, 2012)

Definitely "lifelines" and the Magic Knot. The best tip to pass onto knitting friends apart from these is to join KNITTING PARADISE.


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Pegster said:


> I have learned so-o many things from this forum that I cannot even begin to mention them...I just know that I can't wait each morning to take my cup of coffee and open this site to see what's going on today! I love all of you! Thanks for being there!


Total agreement with Pegster !


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

Lifelines! They saved my sanity...


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

agree with this one!


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Sine said:


> I BO by knitting two stitches together. The result is there is one stitch on your right hand needle. Take that one stitch and put it back on your working (left hand) needle. Knit two more stitches together; there is one stitch on your right needle, put it back on your left needle, repeat until you've BO all your stitches. That way your edge isn't so stretched out.


So as I get ready to answer the post on best tip learned on KP , here you post another one!! This is great!!! I will try this for sure. Thanks. I was going to say lifelines but now I will add this tip too!


----------



## Shirley2 (Jul 25, 2012)

I have learned so much from all of these lovely people...and with this "Best Tip/Trick you learned on KP" makes it even better as it lets me know I have missed some tricks too...
Thanks to all of you...I sure do appreciate it all...


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

The lifeline suggestion is the best, as mentioned by loubroy, speni, munchn and others. Links to certain projects and techniques have also been helpful.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

WOW!! I joined a few months ago and now start my day with you wonderful knitters and crocheters. I agree with life lines and magic knot. As I read I am recalling things I have forgotten.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

AKnitWit said:


> WOW!! I joined a few months ago and now start my day with you wonderful knitters and crocheters. I agree with life lines and magic knot. As I read I am recalling things I have forgotten.


Agree!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

how to rolll yarn on a toilet paper core into a nice cake


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

czechmate said:


> how to rolll yarn on a toilet paper core into a nice cake


Oooh clever! See I just learned something else! Thanks 👏


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Nana Pamela said:


> Definitely "lifelines" and the Magic Knot. The best tip to pass onto knitting friends apart from these is to join KNITTING PARADISE.


Today I learned about Magic Knot. I can't wait to try it the next time I change skeins!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well before I joined KP I had no idea that there were so many yarns out there and that there were different weights of yarn... I was really into crochet, and I never thought about the weight.. it was either supersaver for afghans or #10 thread for doily's... now there is natural fibers and amazing colors and textures I never ever bothered to learn about.. I am so happy I have 

Since I learned to knit here everything I know just about is my new neat trick and tip! Life lines, stitch markers, and interchangeable circular needles I would say make a big impact... Reading charts too... I love them now and they scared me before... cables! Yay got those down... Lace.. total addict!!! love all lace... learning more all the time...


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Lifeline


----------



## Fran33 (Feb 15, 2012)

Norwegian purl. Can't believe it hasn't been mentioned!


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Nan Murray said:


> I've tried knitting with circular needles but how do you straighten the plastic/nylon cord between the needles. That twisted cord is impossible to cope with.


I use a dish of very warm water, submerge the plastic part for a couple minutes, straighten it while drying. Has worked well for me.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Mine has to be lifeline and not using dental floss for a lifeline. Now just us crochet thread.
Plus where to find free patterns.
Confidence is another find. Everyone encourages. So therefore we try. I never would have tried a shawl, now I have 3. OK one has a boo-boo, but I call it artistic design element, (learned that here also).
And FRIENDS, both near and far. Some of us have laughed together and cried together. We are family in yarn.


----------



## Misty Mama (Dec 13, 2013)

All the tidbits go in and find themselves a hone, myself I like the confidence to charge in. That someone will have my back and help me through. The classes, etc.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

Anabel_au said:


> I just googled magic knot, do people think its better than Russian joins?


Russian joins work like a Chinese finger puzzle. The harder you pull on them the tighter the join gets. And the ends are woven in, in the bargain. I believe knots may work loose over time.


----------



## retiredR (Mar 1, 2013)

When working with two strands, to wind them both into a ball before starting then just knit. It works wonderful. Why didn't I think of that! also lifelines. Love it here at KP.

Rita


----------



## HappySunflower (Feb 2, 2012)

Magic knot


----------



## nnbari (Jun 16, 2013)

LaLaWa said:


> For me it's the little poem/saying that shows how to do a M1R and M1L without getting confused.
> 
> We had a burglar last night, he came RIGHT through the back door and LEFT through the front.
> 
> So for M1R pick up the bar from the back (and knit it through the front). For M1L pick it up from the front (and knit it through the back).


Cool, Here is an AHA moment for me, this is new, THANKS


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

Linuxgirl said:


> I think I've learned so much here, I don't even know where to start with what my favorite is. It's just a wonderful amazing forum with wonderful amazingly helpful people. Thank you everyone.
> 
> By the way, is flicking the same as throwing (in other words english style knitting )?


Flicking is a way of holding your working yarn so that when throwing you do not need to let go of the needle.


----------



## sandraj (Jan 20, 2014)

it is a good tip but does m1R refer to making a stitch in a knit and m1L refer to making a stitch in perl?

thanks for the tip i am in the middle of a baby blanket that asks me to m1k1 and i was so confused. 

I went online and saw a demonstration and then did it correctly the next time around. Talk about ripping out stitches and wrows! I had to undo 3 rows with 110 stitches in in::::::


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

I've learned so very much, but the best for me: about life lines and the Russian join. have passed both on to others and they seemed grateful, happy knitting


----------



## sandraj (Jan 20, 2014)

whats a magic knot. That would helpful anywhere i need to make knots when knitting


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

Mattress stitch - it takes the pain out of sewing the project together.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

The Russian join.


----------



## nnbari (Jun 16, 2013)

suecanknit said:


> Mine would be when you knit front bands for cardigans do them both with buttonholes in them so when you go to put the buttons on you just sew over the buttonhole when you are putting the buttons on so each time the button is in the exact spot.


Brilliant! another AHA moment Thanks


----------



## mcarles (Jan 20, 2013)

Nanny Val said:


> Learning how to knit socks, I am now addicted. Sockit2me's chart pattern is amazing so easy to follow. Thanks to everyone for their help and tips.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

Magic knots. No matter how I wove the ends in when changing colors or adding the next yarn, I could never make the ends stay in.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

The best tip I learned is that Google knows where everything on the internet is kept and if asked will serve up the desired information in an instant. Oh yes and that frogging is not a sin.


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

sandraj said:


> whats a magic knot. That would helpful anywhere i need to make knots when knitting


Here's a link. What a lifesaver!!


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

Cathryn 2ed said:


> The best tip I learned is that Google knows where everything on the internet is kept and if asked will serve up the desired information in an instant.


I love google. That's the best invention since.. Well, it's even better than sliced bread! :thumbup:


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Sooo many tips and tricks! I've used the magic knot, magic loop, and I especially love project pictures that have been so inspiring. Shared patterns, ideas, tools....where to start?!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> Using toothpicks for blocking (instead of those little pins).


Pooh, I missed that one, although I have been looking for a plastic pins of some kind.


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

The first thing that comes to mind is the "LIFELINE". It's one of those "Why didn't I think of that?" tips.

Thank you for that one and many, many others!


----------



## clearwater (Oct 11, 2013)

MsJackie said:


> Here's a link. What a lifesaver!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AKRaven (Mar 2, 2013)

Nan Murray said:


> I've tried knitting with circular needles but how do you straighten the plastic/nylon cord between the needles. That twisted cord is impossible to cope with.


One of my favorite tips about this I learned on KP...use a hair drier to (gently-don't overheat) warm and straighten the cord. You can even do it with knitting on the needles. Hold one needle up against the wall or door jamb, let the other dangle and aim the hairdryer down along the cord, top to bottom. No muss, no fuss...no wet!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Nan Murray said:


> I've tried knitting with circular needles but how do you straighten the plastic/nylon cord between the needles. That twisted cord is impossible to cope with.


My suggestion would be to invest in better quality needles....or needles that work better for you. 
I have had some cables that are more prone to curling up than others... I no longer use the ones that are too flimsy...or like to curl on themselves.
I want a cable that has some stiffness so I can push the cable through the stitches instead of always having to pull it. Not too stiff so I have to fight it either. ChaioGoo Red Twist cable is great...their Spin not my favorite...too flilmsy and likes to curl. Addi has a nice cable that is just stiff enough. Knitter's Pride/Knit Picks have a cable that is almost too stiff for my liking...but is still workable. HiyaHiya has a less stiff cable...closer to the Spin from ChiaoGoo...but not quite as flimsy...still usable for me...but not my favorites.
There are lots of other brands out there..the above are only those I have and work with on a regular basis. 
I do have a set of Boye interchangeable (older set) and consider them to be terrible...cable way too stiff...connections never stay connected even when using the tool...and I NEVER use them at all... In fact, I even tried to improve them by taking them apart and trying a different cable on them... Still will not use them.
Jane


----------



## LEILA-INDIA. (Jun 6, 2013)

oh yes!!!!!!!!!!! defenitely you can teach an old dog new tricks--that is ----if you join KP!!!!!!!!!!!!!. I have learnt quite a few things I did not even know existed,.
I learnt entrelac, I got the confidence to make an entrlac blanket, learnt knitting and purling backwards, how to block items etc. I am planning to learn continental knitting now.
(SIGH) as somebody on the forum said, so many things to learn so many things to do and so little time.!!!!!!!!!!!!Leila


----------



## sandraj (Jan 20, 2014)

is there a way to print all these wonderful hints or a diff section of this forum where all these tips are listed? This way when i have a question i can quickly zip through the hints unless you guys want to keep answering the same questions and supplying the same hints. thank you


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

Lifeline? Lifeline? Just what is a Lifeline please?


----------



## LEILA-INDIA. (Jun 6, 2013)

oh yes!!!!!!!!!!! defenitely you can teach an old dog new tricks--that is ----if you join KP!!!!!!!!!!!!!. I have learnt quite a few things I did not even know existed,.
I learnt entrelac, I got the confidence to make an entrlac blanket, learnt knitting and purling backwards, how to block items etc. I am planning to learn continental knitting now.
(SIGH) as somebody on the forum said, so many things to learn so many things to do and so little time.!!!!!!!!!!!!Leila


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

way too many to count - have learned how to do so many things that improve my knitting and crocheting - always know if I need help someone here will answer so that is probably the best tip I learned here


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> Using toothpicks for blocking (instead of those little pins).


I LOVE that idea!!!! Thanks you!


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

BarbaraBL said:


> Being a newbie, and an amateur, the neatest tip I picked up is when casting off (do you call it 'binding off'?) to knit the last two stitches together and then finish off. It gives a much neater finish. I am really pleased to have learned this! Thank you KPers.


LOVE this one, too!


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

sandraj said:


> is there a way to print all these wonderful hints or a diff section of this forum where all these tips are listed? This way when i have a question i can quickly zip through the hints unless you guys want to keep answering the same questions and supplying the same hints. thank you


If there's something you'd bet has been covered before, try clicking on "Search" at the top of the page and enter what you're looking for. All the like topics threads will come up.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

vannavanna said:


> Lifeline? Lifeline? Just what is a Lifeline please?


A lifeline is something that saves your life when you need to rip out rows of your knitting. I use crochet thread and a tapestry needle or thread the lifeline through the hole in my KnitPicks needle. The idea is to run the lifeline through the stitches of a row you know is correct, preferably the wrong side. How frequently you place a lifeline depends on the complexity of the pattern. You can search lifeline on this site or google the term for boatloads of information.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

More than I can count. I thought I was an experienced knitter but discovered that there are so many diverse ways of doing things, and easier ways, than I imagined. I thoroughly enjoy learning new things, even at 83! I am NOT set in my ways (other than not changing my "flicking" to another way of knitting, i.e. Continental, etc.).


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

The best thing I have learned on KP is that there are WONDERFUL, helpful, strong women all around the world who are so generous with their knowledge and wisdom.
Thank you all for everything you give me everyday.


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

EqLady said:


> A lifeline is something that saves your life when you need to rip out rows of your knitting. I use crochet thread and a tapestry needle or thread the lifeline through the hole in my KnitPicks needle. The idea is to run the lifeline through the stitches of a row you know is correct, preferably the wrong side. How frequently you place a lifeline depends on the complexity of the pattern. You can search lifeline on this site or google the term for boatloads of information.


Thankyou :-D


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Using both ends of a cake of yarn to do a long tail type cast-on.

I'm actually commenting just so I know to come back here and read all of the 'best of the best' tips. There are so many of them here- and I really need to get back to knitting!


----------



## 777cam (Oct 28, 2013)

teaching myself to knit Portuguese knitting. It has helped exponentially with the pain in my shoulder, wrist, and elbow. No more throwing yarn. Also doing magic loop, magic knot and German cast on. Love! Love! Love! KP.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

LaLaWa said:


> For me it's the little poem/saying that shows how to do a M1R and M1L without getting confused.
> 
> We had a burglar last night, he came RIGHT through the back door and LEFT through the front.
> 
> So for M1R pick up the bar from the back (and knit it through the front). For M1L pick it up from the front (and knit it through the back).


Missed that one. Thank you, thankyou


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

I've learned that all the things I was scared of were just stitches...just stitches...not the end of the world if I tried, failed, and pulled them out...and so many encouraging crafters to help me figure out the better way. Cables, lace, magic knot, lifelines, all under my belt, now. Still to come is socks (don't know why the fear, but it's still there). Thank you to all who come to the rescue of those of us who need you, and to Administration for keeping this site running so beautifully. My day wouldn't be complete without my comrades in this Paradise  Lynn


----------



## JMBeals (Nov 27, 2013)

gma11331 said:


> More than I can count. I thought I was an experienced knitter but discovered that there are so many diverse ways of doing things, and easier ways, than I imagined. I thoroughly enjoy learning new things, even at 83! I am NOT set in my ways (other than not changing my "flicking" to another way of knitting, i.e. Continental, etc.).


Ditto (at 77)! :thumbup:


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

At 80 I can only say that KP is my lifeline. 

Norma


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Anabel_au said:


> Russian joins, and life lines which I'm yet to try. Also love to see how other people get excited about wool or patterns, and hearing about their obsessions with stashes.... I just am not sure what DH means, is ir dear husband?


YES - DH = Dear Husband

My favorite is: KNITTING PARADISE & LIFELINES......

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

jobikki said:


> Lifelines! They saved my sanity...


Yes, and kept you enthusiastic for knitting and from not giving up.


----------



## njacobson (Aug 28, 2013)

Magic knot is my favorite tip, too. Casting on with two strands, my friends call that "Nancy's Kick Ass Cast On".


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I think it has to be the Magic Loop, although I've learned so many things it's hard to tell which was the best.


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

Frogger said:


> It seems every time I spend the day on KP I have an AHA!! moment--whether it is a simple "why didn't I think of that??" idea or a major lesson that someone has learned the hard way and generously passed on to help us when we hit the same wall!
> 
> I know that I have picked up tons of little items from storage to pattern reading to general knitting!
> 
> So I was wondering what was the best tip /trick you have picked up since being on KP--perhaps we will be the "passer on " to someone else and give them a AHA moment today!


Can I have two things please??? These would be the Russian join and the long-tail cast on with two strands.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Lifelines for sure. This is the best ever tip, especially for me since I'm not always sure where I am when I rip out rows. With a lifeline, I always know where I am in my pattern, plus I'm not taking out more than is necessary.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you frogger, here I go again on another learning curve or should I say curves, thank you everyone.


----------



## skeezix (Nov 12, 2013)

That there are so many wonderful people here and there is so much help available. I have gotten so many questions answered just through reading others questions and answers. Thanks to everyone.


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

The magic knot, the Russian join, how to translate North American terminology into English and to BEWARE links u-tube tutorials. I watch the one I need then there is always another that looks interesting. Oh boy! do I have to use a whole shed-load of self discipline.
The most important thing about KP. is the members, their generosity, knowledge and warmth.
Thank you all.


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

What is lifeline?..magic circle?


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

Portugue knitting? German cast on..this is new terminology for me


----------



## Nitasknits (Dec 30, 2013)

Try putting the tangled circular needle in the microwave set on LOW for about 20-30 SECONDS. Remove and straighten it out by hand. Repeat if necessary.

BUT if you have metal needles, soak them in VERY HOT WATER for a few MINUTES. Then dry and straighten with a towl. You cant put metal knitting needles in the microwave!


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh My Golly Grapejuice, Giddy Aunt, Gravy and all the other OMGs.
I will have to start on page one and list ALL the tips and tricks I have learned. I am not going to even try to list them. I will be here into the wee hours of next month.
Thank you to all who have enlightened me, solved a problem and who have made knitting a pleasure. Now, I have to teach myself to crochet. The Journey Continues.
KPers, you are wonderful. Heart-felt, thanks.
Denise


----------



## missysmommy (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you! Every single time I knit a pair of socks (which is fairly often) I have to get out the book and review which way to do these increases. I've written the poem in my book of hints, and already have it memorized!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Emve said:


> What is lifeline?..magic circle?


See my answer page 12.


----------



## Nitasknits (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks for this link!! Yet another new lesson (for me) that will make my knitting so much more fun!!


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

What did I learn on KP??? Let me count...nope too many...most of all, when I started out I hadn't touched needles since I was 8 and then the principle laughed when I had no thumbs in my mittens!! (they weren't finished)...my mom an avid crocheter, knitter and sewer slapped me on my fingers when I made a mistake. When I tried again by myself, there was nobody to slap me on the fingers (she had just passed away) Since then I have done 5 baby blankets,my favorite was for my neighbors baby a sort of lacy pattern. She ooh'd about it forever...my nieces received a crocheted blanket, I didn't receive even an acknowledgement let alone a simple thank you. Most of all I got the courage and encouragement to try new things for myself....a new hat, a couple of scarves. A bowling partner loved her new scarf even though she did know how to knit hadn't in a long time. I got her started! I read somewhere in a magazine that knitting was becoming the 'in' thing, although it is still difficult to find decent yarn, it's better than 4 years ago!! Thank you everyone for your intelligence and know how in knitting, crocheting, your jokes and information on the rest of the world. Now I have to give up the computer as I am presently sharing with hubby since my laptop died before Christmas...I really miss it the most in the morning when I would open it up and see my KP message in my email. Take care all!


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

Life-line for sure!


----------



## Lovehandles (Apr 24, 2013)

Learning to do socks and lifelines. I will be fore er grateful for Amyknits and Sockit2me for their tutorials and finally the FLP heels. The various sock toe options are abundant and such a treat. I love KP.


----------



## danceknitter (May 29, 2013)

Mine was learning what a Life Line was and how to use them.

But my greatest tip was JUST FINDING THIS SITE. It is so great and helpful and I love looking at it everyday. Love the pictures and patterns and most of all the HELP AND I MEAN QUICK HELP that you always receive from this group of great people. THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## jeanniestrong (Jun 6, 2012)

After all these years starting rib knitting with a purl stitch . So much neater.


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

I have tried projects I would never have dreamed of since I have been on KP. Lifelines and all the other hints plus assistance from all the lovely kp'ers when I am stuck have made my growth as a knitter possible. I had stayed at the same level for over 60 years and now I am growing and learningl Praises and thanks to you all.


Linuxgirl said:


> I think I've learned so much here, I don't even know where to start with what my favorite is. It's just a wonderful amazing forum with wonderful amazingly helpful people. Thank you everyone.
> 
> By the way, is flicking the same as throwing (in other words english style knitting )?


----------



## Babsmim (Mar 7, 2011)

Lifeline....without question!!!


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

I am not able to point to just one, have learned so very much on this site. I am self taught and have no circle of friends who knit so all the wonderful combined knowledge of all you marvelous people has been extremely helpful to me.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

The videos are always welcome to watch. You'd be surprised at how many actually show you some various techniques that can come in handy - some you may have never seen. These are great to save for future references. Also, some of the words used are new to some of us - Frogging, Lifeline, among others. Our vocabulary is growing - and doing so worldwide!!


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Rainyday said:


> The magic knot, the Russian join, how to translate North American terminology into English and to BEWARE links u-tube tutorials. I watch the one I need then there is always another that looks interesting. Oh boy! do I have to use a whole shed-load of self discipline.
> The most important thing about KP. is the members, their generosity, knowledge and warmth.
> Thank you all.


Those videos are bad for me, too! They draw you in - Just one more... Oh, wait! What's that one?? Okay, one more... What time is it? You want dinner?!


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

The magic knot.


----------



## mojocallie (Sep 17, 2012)

I've spent the entire afternoon reading and saving tips that are new for me. So my favorite tip is Knitting Paradise and the members who answer our questions! What a treasure for all of us! Thank you Administration and members for this wonderful, supportive, SMART site!


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

sandraj said:


> is there a way to print all these wonderful hints or a diff section of this forum where all these tips are listed? This way when i have a question i can quickly zip through the hints unless you guys want to keep answering the same questions and supplying the same hints. thank you


That is a great idea.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Edith M: You have said it all and I totally agree.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Magic knot!


----------



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

I don't have a favourite tip. There are sooooo many. I can't believe how ignorant I was when I first started looking at KP. My knitting is much better .


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

Anabel_au said:


> Russian joins, and life lines which I'm yet to try. Also love to see how other people get excited about wool or patterns, and hearing about their obsessions with stashes.... I just am not sure what DH means, is ir dear husband?


yes, DH is dear husband


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

I've learned so much here during the past couple of years that I hardly know where to begin. I was a self-taught knitter until I joined KP. Now I have hundreds, if not thousands, of teachers and I'm grateful for every one of you. For the past 30 years I've lived on an island where there are no LYS's so KP is my main source of knitting information. I love the references to the YouTube videos. They're like having a personal teacher at my side. To mention a few of the of my favorite bits of info, and in no particular order, the braided join, lifelines, many CO's and BO's and where to use them, two at a time toe up magic loop socks, reading charts, lace, selvage edge techniques, and on and on. I love how willing you all are to share what you have learned. Mahalo nui loa (thank you very much in Hawaiian)


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Anabel_au said:


> I just googled magic knot, do people think its better than Russian joins?


Russian join only works with wool. This works with anything.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Don't know where to start.....but finding KP when I retired has been the best! I don't remember how I found it on line but opened up a world of knitting knowledge. Thank you to all of you.....you all are amazing in my book!


----------



## Pmullenix (Apr 9, 2013)

I have never had a day on KP that I haven't learned something and just reading this list gave me a lot more I had missed - especially the buttonholes on both sides. However, the most important thing I have learned here is that there are a lot of wonderfully generous knitters around the world and that has restored my faith in people. I fear I was becoming somewhat cynical before finding this site. The comaraderie here and the wonderful welcome newcomers receive has been heart warming. A big hug and thanks to all of you!


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

I definately agree with you!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

I may have just learned the best tip today as there is a post on how to cast on without using a slip knot!! 

Lifelines are definitely one of the best tips ever, and has kept me from going bald :lol: :lol:


----------



## cajunq (Jan 3, 2014)

sounds great--they won't rust


----------



## cajunq (Jan 3, 2014)

I discovered that yesterday and used it almost immediately. I think someone said it wouldn't hold on acrylic yarn. Do you know if that's true? I used it on wool


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

The photos provide inspiration for me. They challenge me to expand my wings & fly a bit higher.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

WOW I would say too many to mention. The first thing that comes to mind is Lifelines.


----------



## Lovehandles (Apr 24, 2013)

Let's not forget all the wonderful classes that are offered and the ever so patient teachers and my gosh the variety of subjects.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Rafiki said:


> There are so many but one that comes to mind right away is "crochet cast on... especially for knitted projects" and I have taught it to so many at my craft group..... Everyone loves it.


That is one of my favorites as well... but I learn something new every day..... Learning to do lace work was a first. The next will be entrelac... so many things... Love having such a sharing and SMART group to share....


----------



## cajunq (Jan 3, 2014)

I agree that the company here is fabulous--you are a wonderful group of people. I used to scribble down notes when here on scrap paper. Now I keep a small composition book 3x5 or 3x6 and write in it all the good patterns I see, the pretty yarns, etc etc. Today I am writing down the tips I've learned. Now I just go thru my little book when I need to find an idea, etc


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

I had not heard of the Magic Knot until today! So thanks all. This posting is marvelous.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Cathryn 2ed said:


> Russian joins work like a Chinese finger puzzle. The harder you pull on them the tighter the join gets. And the ends are woven in, in the bargain. I believe knots may work loose over time.


I agree. Why make knots when you can weave the yarn together like is done in the Russian join. Plus there are no ends to weave in. I love the Russian join.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

CarolBest said:


> Russian join only works with wool. This works with anything.


I have to disagree. I have used the Russian join on the acrylic yarns with no problems at all. I do not care for wool, so almost all of my yarn is polyester or acrylic yarn like Red Heart, Lion Brand, etc.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

BarbaraBL said:


> Being a newbie, and an amateur, the neatest tip I picked up is when casting off (do you call it 'binding off'?) to knit the last two stitches together and then finish off. It gives a much neater finish. I am really pleased to have learned this! Thank you KPers.


Having been a knitter for nearly 50 years, this was a new trick for me too! A real AHA! moment and I've used it ever since reading about it last year right here on KP.
So many techniques I had never heard of before, like top downs and BSJ's. Oh, and magic loop...which I STILL haven't got the hang of, tried it, but didn't enjoy it much! But I have learnt to use DPNs, which I wouldn't have attempted before KP!
Thanks heaps everyone!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A lifeline is crochet thread place through the stitch holes of a row before starting a pattern. It should move easily through the stitches. Some needles allow you to do this automatically or you may use a tapestry needles. Then when a mistake is made, you only have to rip to that row rather than to the beginning.



vannavanna said:


> Lifeline? Lifeline? Just what is a Lifeline please?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wouldn't it be glorious to have a dictionary of these hints in one place? I find too much using the Search function.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

damemary said:


> Wouldn't it be glorious to have a dictionary of these hints in one place? I find too much using the Search function.


You could make your own.  Set up a Word Document to put all of the hints in your computer.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Frogger said:


> It seems every time I spend the day on KP I have an AHA!! moment--whether it is a simple "why didn't I think of that??" idea or a major lesson that someone has learned the hard way and generously passed on to help us when we hit the same wall!
> 
> I know that I have picked up tons of little items from storage to pattern reading to general knitting!
> 
> So I was wondering what was the best tip /trick you have picked up since being on KP--perhaps we will be the "passer on " to someone else and give them a AHA moment today!


Definitely to use a life line would be #1, but, I have learned many other useful things as well


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You are too brilliant. Great idea.



Evie RM said:


> You could make your own. Set up a Word Document to put all of the hints in your computer.


----------



## Nitasknits (Dec 30, 2013)

danceknitter said:


> Mine was learning what a Life Line was and how to use them.
> 
> But my greatest tip was JUST FINDING THIS SITE. It is so great and helpful and I love looking at it everyday. Love the pictures and patterns and most of all the HELP AND I MEAN QUICK HELP that you always receive from this group of great people. THANK YOU SO MUCH


Ditto to everything she says!! I live alone now and am retired. It is so wonderful to be able to sit and knit whenever and for as long as I please any day or night that I wish to. But it had become a little isolating until I joined this site!! I sign on everyday and feel as though I am in the middle of a very large group of friends!! The tips I have picked up have been too numerous to list here--but the few times I have posted a question, I have been amazed at how quickly someone responds and how encouraging you all are! Thank so much to all the kind people here!


----------



## Nitasknits (Dec 30, 2013)

I agree . . . I spend a lot of time looking at the photos every day to see what everyone else is working on or has finished.


----------



## gram98 (Jul 8, 2013)

Many folks urged me to try magic loop since I was so terrified of using DP needles. I followed a video and now have completed 2 hats for our church group using the magic loop instead of DPs!!!
YAY!!!


----------



## mel51 (Dec 25, 2013)

Definitely lifelines. I hadn't heard of them until I read about them on here.


----------



## Kamon1958 (Jan 12, 2014)

Good one


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I have used the Russian join on all kinds of yarn - cotton, acrylic, etc.


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> A neater edge by slipping the first stitch of each row. Beautiful neat edges now, for edges that can be seen as in dishcloths and a distinct edge to follow when sewing up. Of course loads more but I can't think at the moment.


I, too, learned the slip the first stitch technique. I really like the one when doing a garter stitch border. Slip the first stitch purl wise with yarn in front: then take the yarn to the back to knit the next stitch. Very even, very nice edge finish.


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

having said that, though, The Magic Loop was the best thing I learned from fellow KPer's. thank you!!1


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Great idea for a thread!


Use a stretchy bind-off when you make socks.

I learned the hard way.
:roll:


----------



## knitread50 (Jul 5, 2012)

I appreciated learning the invisable knot. I am also spurred on by everyone's enthusiasm, and passion for what we all enjoy so much. And I love that we are from all over the world. It is fun to learn about food customs and other things from everyone. Thanks to all.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

ulrika said:


> That's my favourite too. It's the only one I use now. I find that I am passionate about it.


The crochet cast on is great for so many reasons, especially to make a provisional cast on. But there are times when a different cast on is better.

When I cast on for a picot hem (or any hem), I use a knitted cast on. If you pull gently on the cast on, you can see a series of loops, one between each cast on stitch. When you're at the point where the hem should be fastened up, you can pick up one of these loops on the left needle and knit it together with the first stitch. Then pick up the next one, etc.

It closes up the hem invisibly from both the front and back.

This works best when you're working circularly.

I also like the twisted German cast on, which is also called a Norwegian cast on. It's stretchier, and also makes what looks like a very narrow purled corded edge that looks good.

I also like a picot cast on: use a cable or knitted cast on to cast on 5 stitches; *bind off two stitches; cast on 5 more,* etc. It makes a very stretchy and decorative edge that matches a picot bind off: bind off 5 stitches, *use a knitted cast on two stitches, bind off those two stitches and 3 more,* etc. You can vary the number of 2 and 5, but you want to keep them consistent throughout the cast on and bind off.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

There has been so many things..To name a few magic loop,magic knot and the Russian join..


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

CarolBest said:


> Russian join only works with wool. This works with anything.


Have to be careful with magic knot with slippery yarns though. Someone had an entire sweater unravel in the wash, made with bamboo yarn I believe (not sure).


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

Jeanie L said:


> There has been so many things..To name a few magic loop,magic knot and the Russian join..


Magic loop?


----------



## daffy duck (Sep 28, 2011)

too many for me but learn"t so many things very helpful


----------



## daffy duck (Sep 28, 2011)

too many for me but learn"t so many things very helpful


----------



## daffy duck (Sep 28, 2011)

too many for me but learn"t so many things very helpful


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

The best tip I learned on KP was the Russian Join. I learned the Magic Loop from Liat on You Tube. But the best tip I can think of is to stay in touch with our Knitting Paradise family.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Best tip I learned was a fabulous and easy bindoff for garter stich, which I had searched for all my life.


----------



## Gwen in L.A. (May 28, 2011)

So many...including lifelines. Especially appreciate learning that there is no absolute right or wrong way to knit or hold the yarn


----------



## sandraj (Jan 20, 2014)

the magic knot is great. Just used it for my vest that is close to being finished. Too bad i did not know the trick for all the knots i had to make in the vest. Thanks so much will post pic when its done


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

I too have an AHA moment every day on KP, too many tips and tricks to mention here. Probably magic loop would be the #1. I have been knitting for many many years and this was new to me.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lifelines! Definitely lifelines! :thumbup:


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

vannavanna said:


> Magic loop?


Technique for knitting in the round using a very long (32" to 40") circular needle. Perfect for knitting toe up socks two at a time.... My favorite thing to do. Also good for cuff down socks... fingerless mitts... etc.
Jane


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

LaLaWa said:


> For me it's the little poem/saying that shows how to do a M1R and M1L without getting confused.
> 
> We had a burglar last night, he came RIGHT through the back door and LEFT through the front.
> 
> So for M1R pick up the bar from the back (and knit it through the front). For M1L pick it up from the front (and knit it through the back).


Good one. I'm remembering this one. thanks for sharing.


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> I have to disagree. I have used the Russian join on the acrylic yarns with no problems at all. I do not care for wool, so almost all of my yarn is polyester or acrylic yarn like Red Heart, Lion Brand, etc.


Thank you for that info. I will try it . Carol


----------



## lorraineteaneck (Jul 3, 2012)

Can't believe all the ways to make socks. Toe endings and no heel socks! Also love all the other places we are sent to find more stuff. Thank you my sharers


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

suecanknit said:


> Mine would be when you knit front bands for cardigans do them both with buttonholes in them so when you go to put the buttons on you just sew over the buttonhole when you are putting the buttons on so each time the button is in the exact spot.


I never heard that before but it makes perfect sense.


----------



## gingjan (Jun 4, 2013)

Just learnt a new one - knit last 2 stitches tog when casting off, thank u.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

sandraj said:


> is there a way to print all these wonderful hints or a diff section of this forum where all these tips are listed? This way when i have a question i can quickly zip through the hints unless you guys want to keep answering the same questions and supplying the same hints. thank you


up on top of page...go to 'My Page'....copy the address of this and copy into YOUR 'My Page', giving it a really good title (like tips and tricks, or tips and hints) and save before leaving...then you can always find it....

if you would prefer not to have it all mixed together, then make 3 or 4 pages, 'Lifelines', 'Magic Knots', 'Gauges', 'Cast On and Off',.....etc..... whatever YOU decide are the main categories for you... then highlight each one you want to save and copy to that page and save... depends on how you think and whether you want to add other tips and tricks to these categories in the future or just have them all together...


----------



## katyas01 (Nov 24, 2011)

Learning to do the Russian join is my favorite.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

The tip I found most helpful was placing markers in a row before and after a change in pattern or after so many stitches when there are several in a row, This is especially helpful when doing yarn overs. It has saved me a lot of time. I have picked up several new tips from this post. Thanks everyone!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Silly question, what address do you mean? Thanks.



deemail said:


> up on top of page...go to 'My Page'....copy the address of this and copy into YOUR 'My Page', giving it a really good title (like tips and tricks, or tips and hints) and save before leaving...then you can always find it....
> 
> if you would prefer not to have it all mixed together, then make 3 or 4 pages, 'Lifelines', 'Magic Knots', 'Gauges', 'Cast On and Off',.....etc..... whatever YOU decide are the main categories for you... then highlight each one you want to save and copy to that page and save... depends on how you think and whether you want to add other tips and tricks to these categories in the future or just have them all together...


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> Silly question, what address do you mean? Thanks.


Every page you see on the internet has a unique address to distinguish it from every other page on the internet. The address of the web page is at the top of the page in a box.

It will start with either http://www. on most computers, but my current laptop just has it start with www.

Copy the whole address and past it into anyplace where you want to share a link to that page. If you put it into a post, when it's published, it will show up in blue and be clickable and will take you to that exact web page.


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

Anabel_au said:


> Russian joins, and life lines which I'm yet to try. Also love to see how other people get excited about wool or patterns, and hearing about their obsessions with stashes.... I just am not sure what DH means, is ir dear husband?


Yes... dear hubby. It took me a bit to figure out that one too.... duh. Lol


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

Magic loop anybody??


----------



## CherylErasmus (Sep 30, 2013)

Intarsia knitting. How to knit with 2 different colour strands of yarn without long lines at the back of the knitting. All worked in neatly and no puckering of finished project. It was a WOW moment for me using both hands to feed the yarn.


----------



## emmas mom (May 15, 2013)

Definitely the life lines! And I picked up a few new ones from reading this stream!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

CherylErasmus said:


> Intarsia knitting. How to knit with 2 different colour strands of yarn without long lines at the back of the knitting. All worked in neatly and no puckering of finished project. It was a WOW moment for me using both hands to feed the yarn.


But, don't you have to do this on circular needles. I use two needles as I can't get on with a circular. Is there a way to do that on straights.


----------



## CherylErasmus (Sep 30, 2013)

chris kelly said:


> But, don't you have to do this on circular needles. I use two needles as I can't get on with a circular. Is there a way to do that on straights.


No I use straight needles to do this type of Intarsia knitting check out YouTube there are a few easy lessons.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

CherylErasmus said:


> No I use straight needles to do this type of Intarsia knitting check out YouTube there are a few easy lessons.


Brilliant. I'll be doing that this evening. Thank you.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Russians join and magic knot.


----------



## lorraineteaneck (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank You. Never can find what I save
Lorrainete


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

As with so many others, the LIFELINE is my all-time favorite tip. Sooooooooooooo much wisdom here and have learned so much!! Wonderful community here on KPF.

And wouldn't you just know it... I've even picked up something else TODAY from (THANKS BARBARBABL):


Jan 25, 14 15:36:05 BarbaraBL, a regular here

Being a newbie, and an amateur, the neatest tip I picked up is when casting off (do you call it 'binding off'?) to knit the last two stitches together and then finish off. It gives a much neater finish. I am really pleased to have learned this! Thank you KPers.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

Confidence, lifelines and the magic knot.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I tried it right away.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/233098-19.html#4714555

Showed up as link. Joy unbounded. /k233098-19 not available. Rats. Any idea what I'm doing wrong?

Thanks again for your patience. Hopefully we'll all learn from this.



lostarts said:


> Every page you see on the internet has a unique address to distinguish it from every other page on the internet. The address of the web page is at the top of the page in a box.
> 
> It will start with either http://www. on most computers, but my current laptop just has it start with www.
> 
> Copy the whole address and past it into anyplace where you want to share a link to that page. If you put it into a post, when it's published, it will show up in blue and be clickable and will take you to that exact web page.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> I tried it right away.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/233098-19.html#4714555
> 
> ...


It might have been removed or just moved by admin. If you copied the whole URL, it should take you to the page when you click on it.

I don't know.


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

I have really learned so many things....... I gained confidence to knit socks and have made about 4 pair. I learned to do the Russian graft, the provisional cast on, the lifeline, made a sweater with no seams, got great tips on new needles (boy they sure make a difference!), made my first shawl with lace yarn (now have made about 10), learned more about wool and washable wool. The list could go on and on, but most of all, I have had great fellowship and friends. I thoroughly enjoyed the swaps and getting to know the people and their joys and sorrows through a more personal contact. 
KP has been great during a time when I was chair bound and now that I am somewhat better, I appreciate the tips and knowledge that has come from that time. Thank you all! I look forward to our times in the future!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for trying. I'll try again.



lostarts said:


> It might have been removed or just moved by admin. If you copied the whole URL, it should take you to the page when you click on it.
> 
> I don't know.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Magic knot, slip one at start of stocking stitch, use of lifeline and stitch markers, and, most surprising, circular needles and all the associated techniques, as I hadn't knit for the previous 30 years and things have certainly moved forward.


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

For me I'm learning how to make socks everyone is so helpful and kind I am determined to learn this LOL


----------



## Joanierx (Jun 2, 2011)

Magic Knot. Love it.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

damemary said:


> I tried it right away.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/233098-19.html#4714555
> 
> ...


Look at the top of this page...there is the word Bookmark just above the word Author at the top of the column where you will see avatars and the name of the person posting. 
Click on the word Bookmark you will then be able to choose a name for that page. You will then be able to go back to that page by going to the very top of the page where you see a bunch of words that have a blue underline ... click on My Bookmarks and you will see the page that you have bookmarked.
Jane


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

JTM said:


> Click on the word Bookmark you will then be able to choose a name for that page. You will then be able to go back to that page by going to the very top of the page where you see a bunch of words that have a blue underline ...
> Jane


I've never bothered with the Bookmark because I just save things on my computer. However, I thought it might be useful so had a look.

What is the difference/significance of Public or not? I wouldn't have imagined it was possible to look at someone else's Bookmarks. Am I wrong?


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

Magic circle..what is it. Posted this before if an answer was given I missed it ..can someone explain


----------



## Emve (Jan 24, 2014)

Is magic loop knitting on the points of circular? So what is Russian joining?


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

JTM said:


> Look at the top of this page...there is the word Bookmark just above the word Author at the top of the column where you will see avatars and the name of the person posting.
> Click on the word Bookmark you will then be able to choose a name for that page. You will then be able to go back to that page by going to the very top of the page where you see a bunch of words that have a blue underline ... click on My Bookmarks and you will see the page that you have bookmarked.
> Jane


Yay!!! I've just done that, so now I'll have to search for more interesting posts to add.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Life lines and all of the links to utube how to videos. I have watched many and learned so much.


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

for me the best was the magic knot, i use it in almost every project.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Magic Loop and lifelines


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Frogger said:


> It seems every time I spend the day on KP I have an AHA!! moment--whether it is a simple "why didn't I think of that??" idea or a major lesson that someone has learned the hard way and generously passed on to help us when we hit the same wall!
> 
> I know that I have picked up tons of little items from storage to pattern reading to general knitting!
> 
> So I was wondering what was the best tip /trick you have picked up since being on KP--perhaps we will be the "passer on " to someone else and give them a AHA moment today!


I think learning of the Russian/braided joins were a great tip I learned.

Also, when counting stitches, do it in 5's instead of 2's and you count much faster. Evidently, it has something to do with 5 being the largest number our brains can immediately recognize as a pattern without confusion.

※※※※※

That's one of those little "duh" tips that make a big difference.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

damemary said:


> Wouldn't it be glorious to have a dictionary of these hints in one place? I find too much using the Search function.


I copy all the hints, patterns & links that I find helpful and paste them into 2 types of "notebooks". On my pc I use "One Note" which is my very favorite because of the way the tabs are set up - so easy to find things. On my iPad I use "Evernote". I set up notebooks for knitting, sewing, recipes, you name it & then either categorize or alphabetize the various notes in each notebook.

One Note is a Microsoft Office program & Evernote is a free app.

Now I need to edit as I've just learned about "My Page" and plan to get into it asap. I also forgot to mention that I use "Bookmarks" too.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

The best tip for me is that there are NO KNITTING POLICE! LOL. Also that you really can frog out a UFO that's been sitting around for years and forget it ever existed. Seriously, too many tips to name but the best for me, as someone else mentioned, is the confidence gained from KPrs. It was a revelation to me that I am not alone in my fears and ignorance and now I will try ALMOST anything that takes my fancy because of no police.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Norma's Child said:


> The best tip for me is that there are NO KNITTING POLICE! LOL. Also that you really can frog out a UFO that's been sitting around for years and forget it ever existed. Seriously, too many tips to name but the best for me, as someone else mentioned, is the confidence gained from KPrs. It was a revelation to me that I am not alone in my fears and ignorance and now I will try ALMOST anything that takes my fancy because of no police.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

DeniseCM said:


> Oh My Golly Grapejuice, Giddy Aunt, Gravy and all the other OMGs.
> I will have to start on page one and list ALL the tips and tricks I have learned. I am not going to even try to list them. I will be here into the wee hours of next month.
> Thank you to all who have enlightened me, solved a problem and who have made knitting a pleasure. Now, I have to teach myself to crochet. The Journey Continues.
> KPers, you are wonderful. Heart-felt, thanks.
> Denise


Crocheting is easy - it's like holding a pen or pencil! Good luck! You will enjoy learning it! When you're comfortable with the crocheting, try combining a knitting pattern with a crocheted pattern. It will be interesting.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Grandma G. said:


> That is a great idea.


Set up a bookmark for KnittingParadise.com and save all of the information you would like to keep in this directory. You can categorize it according to the craft the information pertains to.


----------



## jazzabel (Nov 13, 2012)

I set up my "bookmarks" with categories such as Tips, Socks, Cast on, Cast 0ff, etc. so I can keep track of patterns, videos etc. and find them later. I have Firefox but your browser probably has the feature also.

KP is a great resource!


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

deemail said:


> up on top of page...go to 'My Page'....copy the address of this and copy into YOUR 'My Page', giving it a really good title (like tips and tricks, or tips and hints) and save before leaving...then you can always find it....
> 
> if you would prefer not to have it all mixed together, then make 3 or 4 pages, 'Lifelines', 'Magic Knots', 'Gauges', 'Cast On and Off',.....etc..... whatever YOU decide are the main categories for you... then highlight each one you want to save and copy to that page and save... depends on how you think and whether you want to add other tips and tricks to these categories in the future or just have them all together...


What do you mean by "copy the address of this". What address?


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Jan 26, 14 17:21:43


CarolBest



Joined: Sep 14, 11

Messages: 934

Feedback: 1/100.0%

Location: Pacific Northwest

Online


Anabel_au wrote:
I just googled magic knot, do people think its better than Russian joins?
===============
Russian join only works with wool. This works with anything. 
===============
I respectfully beg to differ --- have used Russian Join wool blends, with acrylics, and other blends, and it seems to work and hold very well. haven't tried with cotton.


----------



## lorraineteaneck (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey you all (from South Brooklyn) Boy did I find a great tip;

Place rubber finger cots on your fingers that you push the needle with. No more sore fingers. The finger rubber cots, shields are used to count money. I got mine in Staples


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Kaiess said:


> I've never bothered with the Bookmark because I just save things on my computer. However, I thought it might be useful so had a look.
> 
> What is the difference/significance of Public or not? I wouldn't have imagined it was possible to look at someone else's Bookmarks. Am I wrong?


Yes, it it possible to look at anyone's (Public) bookmarks - Jessica-Jean often tells us to check hers for the great links she posts. Just go to anyone's (even mine) profile by clicking on their name above their avatar and then click on the Bookmarks (list).


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

I've learnt:
easiest way to SSK
k2tog bind-off
Russian join (for all but thick yarns)
blocking

I am much too guilty of the sin of pride (in my work) to EVER use the Magic Knot. I can't bear the thought of a knot against a little (sore) newborn head or foot, or a troubled chemo patient's tender scalp.

When I first joined KP I was jealous of the choice of interchangeables available in the (largely) Northern Hemisphere - now that I have read of many calamities involving them, I am most content with my fixed circulars.

Best of all I love my KP friends.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

CarolBest said:


> What do you mean by "copy the address of this". What address?


This is a link to Jessica-Jean's User pages - have a llok and click on one of the topics and see how she has set it up: http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_page_listing.jsp?usernum=11308


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

janneygirl said:


> Jan 26, 14 17:21:43
> 
> CarolBest
> 
> ...


I already backed off of that one. I just need to practice more. Carol


----------



## Marg-ann (Sep 9, 2013)

What a nice idea Frogger - and we'll learn/share more from others who send their's in now too. Mine - mmm, so many I can't pick one out right now. The site contributors make knitting so enjoyable.


----------



## Marg-ann (Sep 9, 2013)

Frogger - I forgot to say we have Scarborough here (sunny Western Australia) too. Beautiful beach suburb on edge of Indian Ocean, surfing, swimming, concerts, cafes, etc.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Trying to learn .


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

Hilary4 said:


> Yes, it it possible to look at anyone's (Public) bookmarks


Thank you Hilary. I can't think of a reason why someone wouldn't want others to see the Bookmark list but was curious. :thumbup:


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

dorfor said:


> You can teach an old dog new tricks! :lol:
> 
> So many new ideas, techniques and wonderful patterns that it's hard to name one particular instance.
> 
> I think the one thing that does stand out is the wonderful caring and sharing people from many nations on the forum. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I totally agree with you 100%.

Dispite the fact that I've been knitting for over 50 years, I learned how to stop a "ruffle" from curling up - simply knit a few garter stich rows before beginning a stockinet stich and it will lay perfectly flat.


----------



## KathywithaK (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for this topic. I just learned something; how to remember M1R and M1L. Love this forum.


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

the latest was to think of a meter of yarn as a very generous yard of yarn....I am a leftie and very visual - this explanation helped me alot. Now I can look at meters and get a really great grasp on the yardage


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

RosieC said:


> the latest was to think of a meter of yarn as a very generous yard of yarn....I am a leftie and very visual - this explanation helped me alot. Now I can look at meters and get a really great grasp on the yardage


I find that if I hold the end of the yarn against the tip of my nose then turning my head away and stretching the other hand holding the ball of yarn to the full extent, the distance in between is a metre. 
I hope that tickles your visual imagination! :lol: :lol:


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

Kaiess said:


> I find that if I hold the end of the yarn against the tip of my nose then turning my head away and stretching the other hand holding the ball of yarn to the full extent, the distance in between is a metre.
> I hope that tickles your visual imagination! :lol: :lol:


Sorry to say this but that measurement was always a yard for us!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

vannavanna said:


> Sorry to say this but that measurement was always a yard for us!


I was taught that to the distance between fingers held out and tip of nose with head straight ahead... would be 1 yard.
Jane


----------



## LEILA-INDIA. (Jun 6, 2013)

Fold your hand at the elbow-and measure from the tip of your elbow joint at the back, to the tip of your middle finger and that should be half a meter. but then people are not made in machines -so it may vary slightly from person to person. This is only for a rough calculation.From my childhood I had seen people measuring cloth like this--since our sarees are 5& 1/2 meters
and we syrianchristians used to wear 5 meter dhotis our menfolk wear 4 meter dhotis , we needed a rough and ready reckoner. Leila


----------



## LEILA-INDIA. (Jun 6, 2013)

Fold your hand at the elbow-and measure from the tip of your elbow joint at the back, to the tip of your middle finger and that should be half a meter. but then people are not made in machines -so it may vary slightly from person to person. This is only for a rough calculation.From my childhood I had seen people measuring cloth like this--since our sarees are 5& 1/2 meters
and we syrianchristians used to wear 5 meter dhotis our menfolk wear 4 meter dhotis , we needed a rough and ready reckoner. Leila


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

vannavanna said:


> Sorry to say this but that measurement was always a yard for us!


I have measured it!


----------



## Kaiess (Jan 25, 2013)

JTM said:


> I was taught that to the distance between fingers held out and tip of nose with head straight ahead... would be 1 yard.
> Jane


I said turn the head away - i.e. nose to the left arm extended to the right. Maybe the turn of the head adds the additional 3 inches.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Kaiess said:


> I said turn the head away - i.e. nose to the left arm extended to the right. Maybe the turn of the head adds the additional 3 inches.


There must be variations for individuals - head straight is 33" for me, turned away gives me 36" - and I had always understood this to be the yard it is.


----------



## mojocallie (Sep 17, 2012)

Perhaps EVERYONE is correct about their measurements. Don't know about you all, but my knitting friends have arms and noses of various lengths.


----------



## dotmo (Oct 24, 2011)

I have learned so many things since joining KP, although I have been knitting for about 60 years. My favourites are sockit2me and Amy's socks on 12" circulars, and of course, the lifeline. So many more I can't list them. I have not heard of the Magic Knot before though, and am going to look into that now. I also want to look at the long tailed cast-on with 2 strands. It's wonderful to have made so many friends since joining KP.


----------

